# New for 2010



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

The PX4 Compact will be available in F and C configurations, retains the same rotating barrel design of the full-size, and has a slightly shorter muzzle and grip. Standard capacities for the mags are 15 (9mm) and 12 (40S&W) rounds. There are no apparent plans to make a 45ACP Compact. 
See link below for details.

http://issuu.com/berettausa/docs/xs....issuu.com/v/dark/layout.xml&showFlipBtn=true


----------



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

Very cool, thanks cougar!


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

That's good to know.

I love my full size PX4










It shoots like a dream. :smt023

I might just be interested in a compact model. 

:smt1099


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Emailed Beretta about when the PX4 Compact would be available, this is the answer I received,
"We are in the process of obtaining the information and will post as much information as possible once we receive it." :smt076


----------



## group17 (Jan 4, 2010)

So the new sized PX4c will be the size of a Beretta/Stoeger cougar 8000 which is about a 1/2-1 inch shorter than the Px4, has a rotating barrel and only holds 15 rounds. The poly version cougar. I want one!


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

According to Beretta the PX4 Compact should be available September 2010. :mrgreen:


----------



## VasSigmeister (Jan 3, 2010)

I want that px4 storm special duty! Very nice.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

cougartex

Do you have any pictures or have you seen any picture of the PX4 compact?

:smt1099


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Pictures from The Beretta Forum - PX4 Compact

http://www.berettaforum.net/vb/showthread.php?t=58303


----------



## VasSigmeister (Jan 3, 2010)

I like that digicamo version, as well as the dark earth town...


----------



## Parikh1234 (Dec 18, 2009)

any updates to the 92 or 90-two planned?


----------



## CollinsGTO (Feb 23, 2010)

This is nice looking! Ive always liked barettas. I'll own one someday, that's for sure


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Parikh1234 said:


> any updates to the 92 or 90-two planned?


From The Beretta Forum:

http://www.berettaforum.net/vb/showthread.php?t=58304


----------



## VasSigmeister (Jan 3, 2010)

Man those look nice... I am very impressed by these firearms and might have to consider them...


----------

